# hp mit html und css=richtige darstellung hp mit php und css=falsche Darstellung



## Briefkasten (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich rüste meine homepage gerade von html auf php um. Bei der html Version wird die Hp im IE und Firefox mehr oder weniger Richtig angezeigt.
http://get.pyrokar.lima-city.de/index.htm So soll es aussehen

Die Seite mit php wird aber falsche angezeigt.
http://get.pyrokar.lima-city.de/index.php Menü Rechts ist verschoben

Woran kann das liegen?

index.php:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>Get</title>
<META http-equiv=Content-Type content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<META content="index, follow" name=robots />
<META content="Get - Alles rund um Elektronik und Informatik" name=description />
<link href="files/basic.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<link href="files/layout.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<link href="files/font.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<link href="files/inmain.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<link href="files/images/favicon.ico" type=image/x-ico rel="shorcut icon" />
<link href="files/javs.js" type="text/javascript" />
</head>

<body>
<div id="mbuilding">
	<div id="header">
	<?php
	include ("header.php");
	?>
	</div>
  <div id="mtext">
  <?php
	include ("main.php");
	?>
   
  </div>
  <div id="mmenü">
	<?php
	include ("right.php");
	?>	
  </div>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```

herader.php:


```
<object classid="clsid:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,29,0" width="776" height="260">
      <param name="movie" value="header.swf" />
      <param name=quality value=high />
      <embed src="header.swf" quality=high pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="776" height="260"></embed>
</object>
```

main.php

```
<link href="files/basic.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<link href="files/layout.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<link href="files/font.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<link href="files/inmain.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<link href="files/images/favicon.ico" type=image/x-ico rel="shorcut icon" />
<link href="files/javs.js" type="text/javascript" />
<div id="textw">
      <h1>Logik</h1>
      <img src="files/images/michelangelo.gif" width="125" height="125" style="float:left; margin:0 5px 4px;"/>Unter der <b>Logik</b> wird heute im allgemeinen eine, teils in der Philosophie, teils in der Mathematik und in der Informatik angesiedelte Theorie verstanden, die sich prim&auml;r mit den Normen des korrekten Folgerns besch&auml;ftigt. <br />
      Die Logik begegent uns im Alltag ständig. Wir wollen uns aber mit der Elektronischen Logik beschäftigen. <br />
      Der Computer und alle Elektronischen Grundbausteine sind auf die Logik aufgebaut. In diesem Artikel werden die wichtigsten ... mehr <br />
      <hr style="width:300px; "/>
      Letzte Aktualesierung am 
      <!-- #BeginDate format:Am2m -->7/26/05  17:58<!-- #EndDate -->| Zum Artikel<br />
      <br />
    </div>
	<div id="enter">&nbsp;</div>
	<div id="textwl">
	  <div id="boxinfo1"><div id="h3k">Elektronik</div>
          Mathematik<br />
          Physik<br />
          Elektronik<br />
          Digitaltechnik<br />
        <a href="libary/informatik/">Informatik
      </a></div>
	  <div id="boxinfo2"><div id="h3k">Anderes</div>
		  Bilder<br />
		  <br />
		  <br />
		  <br />
		  <br />
	  </div>
    </div>
    <div id="textwr"><div id="h2k">News</div> vom 4/23/05<br />
	    Die Seite hat nun ein neues Design. Der Inhalt der Homepage hat sich auch einwenig ge&auml;ndert. Die Homepage befasst sich nun nur noch mit Elektronik bzw. Informatik. N&auml;chstes Update voraussichtlich in 2-3 Moanten. <br />
	    mehr zur News<br />
	    <br />
	    weitere News
	</div>
	<div id="enter"><br/></div>
	<div id="box">
	  <div id="textbox1"><img src="files/images/Anderes.gif" width="289" height="26" />	    Logik<br />
	    <a class="text" href="libary/informatik/einfuerungprog.htm">Programmieren - Einf&uuml;hrung</a> <br />
      </div>
	  <div id="textbox2">
	    <p><img src="files/images/Artikel.gif" width="289" height="26" /><br />
	      -Geplante Features der Homepage:<br />
	      -Forum<br />
	      -Hochladen von Daten<br />
        -WebBlog</p>
	    <p>und vieles mehr. Es wird sich noch einiges tun. Wir werden sehen. </p>
	  </div>
	</div>
	<div id="enter">&nbsp;</div>
	<div id="footer"> &copy; Copyright 2002-2005 This Homepage. All rights reserved. Kontakt mit Get aufnehmen. </div>
```

news.php


```
<div id="mtext">
    <div id="textw">
      <h1>Logik</h1>
      <img src="files/images/michelangelo.gif" width="125" height="125" style="float:left; margin:0 5px 4px;"/>Unter der <b>Logik</b> wird heute im allgemeinen eine, teils in der Philosophie, teils in der Mathematik und in der Informatik angesiedelte Theorie verstanden, die sich prim&auml;r mit den Normen des korrekten Folgerns besch&auml;ftigt. <br />
      Die Logik begegent uns im Alltag ständig. Wir wollen uns aber mit der Elektronischen Logik beschäftigen. <br />
      Der Computer und alle Elektronischen Grundbausteine sind auf die Logik aufgebaut. In diesem Artikel werden die wichtigsten ... mehr <br />
      <hr style="width:300px; "/>
      Letzte Aktualesierung am 
      <!-- #BeginDate format:Am2m -->7/26/05  17:38<!-- #EndDate -->| Zum Artikel<br />
      <br />
    </div>
	<div id="enter">&nbsp;</div>
	<div id="textwl">
	  <div id="boxinfo1"><div id="h3k">Elektronik</div>
          Mathematik<br />
          Physik<br />
          Elektronik<br />
          Digitaltechnik<br />
        <a href="libary/informatik/">Informatik
      </a></div>
	  <div id="boxinfo2"><div id="h3k">Anderes</div>
		  Bilder<br />
		  <br />
		  <br />
		  <br />
		  <br />
	  </div>
    </div>
    <div id="textwr"><div id="h2k">News</div> vom 4/23/05<br />
	    Die Seite hat nun ein neues Design. Der Inhalt der Homepage hat sich auch einwenig ge&auml;ndert. Die Homepage befasst sich nun nur noch mit Elektronik bzw. Informatik. N&auml;chstes Update voraussichtlich in 2-3 Moanten. <br />
	    mehr zur News<br />
	    <br />
	    weitere News
	</div>
	<div id="enter"><br/></div>
	<div id="box">
	  <div id="textbox1"><img src="files/images/Anderes.gif" width="289" height="26" />	    Logik<br />
	    <a class="text" href="libary/informatik/einfuerungprog.htm">Programmieren - Einf&uuml;hrung</a> <br />
      </div>
	  <div id="textbox2">
	    <p><img src="files/images/Artikel.gif" width="289" height="26" /><br />
	      -Geplante Features der Homepage:<br />
	      -Forum<br />
	      -Hochladen von Daten<br />
        -WebBlog</p>
	    <p>und vieles mehr. Es wird sich noch einiges tun. Wir werden sehen. </p>
	  </div>
	</div>
	<div id="enter">&nbsp;</div>
	<div id="footer"> &copy; Copyright 2002-2005 This Homepage. All rights reserved. Kontakt mit Get aufnehmen. </div>
</div>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```

right.php Dieses Menü wird nicht richtig Angeeigt. Bzw an der falschen Position (verschoben)


```
<link href="files/basic.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<link href="files/layout.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<link href="files/font.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<link href="files/inmain.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<link href="files/images/favicon.ico" type=image/x-ico rel="shorcut icon" />
<link href="files/javs.js" type="text/javascript" />
<div id="mmenü">
	<h2>&Uuml;ber diese Seite</h2>
    <div id="textkb">Herzlich willkommen auf » get.de.ms. Auf dieser Webseite finden Sie Informationen zu allen Themen die mit Elektronik und Informatik zu tun haben. <a href="support/web.htm">Mehr über die Webseite</a>.<br />
	    	<br />
   		<h2>Links</h2>
	  		<a href="http://www.webelektronik.tk" target="_blank">http://www.webelektronik.tk</a>/ Elektronik<br />
			<a href="http://matheplanet.com/" target="_blank">http://matheplanet.com/</a> Mathematik	<br />
		  	<a href="http://www.codeproject.com/" target="_blank">http://www.codeproject.com/</a> C#
            <br />
            <br />			
            <hr />
	        <br />
      <div id="Anderes"><div id="h3k">Anderes</div>
	          <a href="support/web.htm" class="info">&Uuml;ber die Webseite</a> <br />
              <a href="support/">Support</a><br />
Artikel Hochladen<br /> 
<a href="com/board/">Forum</a><br />
G&auml;stebuch<br />
Chat
      </div>
            <br />
            <br />
            Seiten Typ:Startseite <br />
            Gr&ouml;&szlig;e der Seite:3kb<br />
            Online Seit:5/21/03 13:35 <br />
            Homepage umfasst:149 Seiten<br>
	<?php
	$ip = getenv('REMOTE_ADDR'). "  "; //IPadresse besorgen
	$date = date("d/m/Y h:i:s A"). "\r\n";
	echo "Ihre IP-Adresse : ".$ip;	//IP Adresse ausgeben
	echo "<br>";
	echo $date;
	$fp = fopen("ip.txt","a");// Datei öffnen
	fputs($fp,$ip); //IP in Datei schreiben
	fputs($fp,$date);
	

	fclose($fp); //Datei löschen




	?>        
    </div>
	

</div>
```

Danke im voraus.

mfg martin


----------



## Gumbo (29. Juli 2005)

Du solltest erst einmal die Markup-Fehler ausbügeln.


----------



## SilentWarrior (29. Juli 2005)

Ausserdem die grundlegende Information, dass es nicht am PHP-Code liegen kann, da dieser serverseitig ausgeführt wird und der Browser davon null, niente, gar nichts mitkriegt. Daher solltest du dich nicht wundenr, wieso der Code in der »PHP-Version« nicht funktioniert, sondern ihn genauestens mit dem alten Code vergleichen (oder aber, und das dünkt mich beim Überfliegen des Codes die bessere Lösung, du schreibst den Kram gleich nochmal neu).


----------

